# Preworkout slin advice



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm starting to write my protocol for my offseason, want to add in some insulin preworkout.

It'll be my first time using, how does this look?

30 mins preworkout:

5iu novorapid sub-q

25g maltodextrin

10g bcaa/eaa

5g creatine

During training:

25g maltodextrin

10g bcaa/eaa

5g creatine

Postworkout:

2 cups of egg whites

1 cup oats

1 banana

Or shal I just combine first 2 shakes into one and drink from jab until when I finish training?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Pscarb is the only guy qualified enough to comment on this in my opinion with something as dangerous as insulin.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not difficult. For example

1 hr pre solid meal 75ish c and protein

30 min pre jab slin start at 5iu

Intra 50ish carb, and the rest

Post fast carbs and protein

Solid meal no fat

Whatever

Alter slin to diet not diet to slin or you'll get fat


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> @Pscarb is the only guy qualified enough to comment on this in my opinion with something as dangerous as insulin.


5iu isn't dangerous.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> It's not difficult. For example
> 
> 1 hr pre solid meal 75ish c and protein
> 
> ...


Good post.

I've always used 10g of carbs per iu to be on the safe side, but put on too much fat. Had massive glycogen workout pumps though.

Op- will you be using a BG monitor?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Good post.
> 
> I've always used 10g of carbs per iu to be on the safe side, but put on too much fat. Had massive glycogen workout pumps though.
> 
> Op- will you be using a BG monitor?


Did you try with less? 10g per iu is too much for most.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> Good post.
> 
> I've always used 10g of carbs per iu to be on the safe side, but put on too much fat. Had massive glycogen workout pumps though.
> 
> Op- will you be using a BG monitor?


The way I was taught to use slin was this, say your diet contains 400carbs and you want to add slin DON'T ADD MORE CARBS to cover the slin but use the carbs you already have in your diet, just time them to the slin, result is better nutrient shuffling and absorption in the muscle.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Good post.
> 
> I've always used 10g of carbs per iu to be on the safe side, but put on too much fat. Had massive glycogen workout pumps though.
> 
> Op- will you be using a BG monitor?


I will be yes.

Test before, after training & before bed.

I train at about 7pm


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> The way I was taught to use slin was this, say your diet contains 400carbs and you want to add slin DON'T ADD MORE CARBS to cover the slin but use the carbs you already have in your diet, just time them to the slin, result is better nutrient shuffling and absorption in the muscle.


Good way to look at it I suppose.

I've heard a few stories of guys pinning post workout, having carbs with their shot, travelling home and being delayed on route and not having some around an hour later. Becoming hot sweaty dizzy etc so at first I ate more to compensate.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Did you try with less? 10g per iu is too much for most.


Yes I did in the end. I was just being too overly cautious at first.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> I will be yes.
> 
> Test before, after training & before bed.
> 
> I train at about 7pm


Good idea to test before bed.

Combining the first 2 shakes might be too much, going on what @Galaxy and @Dark sim have advised....?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Good idea to test before bed.
> 
> Combining the first 2 shakes might be too much, going on what @Galaxy and @Dark sim have advised....?


Woah, that is worst time to take slin :nono: Need a good 4 hours after taking fast slin to make sure you don't hypo. If you hypo during sleep you might not wake up.

By all means, yeah test it, but no where near bed time, and away from training first time. You need to gauge your body's response.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Woah, that is worst time to take slin :nono: Need a good 4 hours after taking fast slin to make sure you don't hypo. If you hypo during sleep you might not wake up.
> 
> By all means, yeah test it, but no where near bed time, and away from training first time. You need to gauge your body's response.


I mean't to test if his BG levels are normal before bed ha ha not take some


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> I mean't to test if his BG levels are normal before bed ha ha not take some


phew lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> phew lol


If I thought that, I probably wouldn't be around today lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sustanation said:


> @Pscarb is the only guy qualified enough to comment on this in my opinion with something as dangerous as insulin.


really?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> I'm starting to write my protocol for my offseason, want to add in some insulin preworkout.
> 
> It'll be my first time using, how does this look?
> 
> ...


Your protocol looks fine to me mate. Make sure you have extra simple carbs at hand if you feel hypo coming on. Such as a bottle of lucozade for example.

For me I get a jittery sort of feeling [like the effect of clen in a way] when my blood sugar goes low and that's my warning sign to consume more carbs


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

how many carbs do you need to recover and grow optimally atm around your workouts..

base your dosages on that number,your carbs look low over that period to me,so 5iu

might yield disappointing results..


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

OP can guage how he reacts to it and increase to 10iu in due course...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I was going to increase by 1iu each workout up until 10iu.

Run this for 4 weeks, alongside just 500mg test.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> I was going to increase by 1iu each workout up until 10iu.
> 
> Run this for 4 weeks, alongside just 500mg test.


Spot on protocol mate I agree with the 4 weeks on 4 off approach.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure where all these shake concoctions have came from? My sweet spot for insulin is around 7 iu preworkout and I try to stick to the 7-8g of carbs per iu. Have that with protein around 30 mins before I train and then carbs + protein 1hr-1.5hr later. Everyone is different though so you should experiment to find your own sweet spot


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks sound to me op

Similar to what I do


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Not sure where all these shake concoctions have came from? My sweet spot for insulin is around 7 iu preworkout and I try to stick to the 7-8g of carbs per iu. Have that with protein around 30 mins before I train and then carbs + protein 1hr-1.5hr later. Everyone is different though so you should experiment to find your own sweet spot


A lot preach shakes after a slin shot, intra and then post workout.

Personally iv never used it but the research I have done the majority do this way.

I suppose it depends on the slin type too


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hated slin pre workout could never get it right always felt jittery during workout, found it much beter post workout.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Is it worth taking slin on non training days? Or just have the day off from it?

I train 5 days a week.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

This is similar to Basskiller's Mutant protocol but without the LR3. I ran the same regime for 4 on, 4 off, starting at 6ius and upping to 15ius. I put dextrose in the second shake rather than malto. Had good results with no probs.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I only used on training days.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Is it worth taking slin on non training days? Or just have the day off from it?
> 
> I train 5 days a week.


Non training days are rest and growing day. Slin is a storing hormone, so will probably help with recovery/growth. Maybe not take as much, as you might be at risk of a little fat gain.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

For me I have 10g bcaa 30 min pre workout. Do 12iu insulin 5 minutes pre workout and start drinking my 60g carbs and 10g bcaa.

After training I then have 50g protein and about 50g carbs as usual.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> This is similar to Basskiller's Mutant protocol but without the LR3. I ran the same regime for 4 on, 4 off, starting at 6ius and upping to 15ius. I put dextrose in the second shake rather than malto. Had good results with no probs.


Can you expand on good results?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Put on 14lbs in four weeks. I was running test prop and tren (and possibly a little NPP, I can't remember) at the same time, however the doses would have been the same for the weeks I ran the slin, plus the only diet additions were the shakes outlined in the slin protocol. Not a bullet-proof test by any means, but with the two factors of drugs and diet remaining pretty much the same pre-slin as well as post-slin, I think it's a good indication that the weight increase was mainly down to the slin. I won't fib and say it was all lean mass, I did take on a little water (yet still had abs and vascularity in my arms) and a touch of pinchable fat on my navel (but nothing to cry about).

As it happens, I began the same slin run last night. This time, however, I'm a week after competing so ripped as f*ck right now. Increasing my doses and carbs will obviously elicit good rebound gains, and I'm hoping the slin - that you could argue is actually unnecessary here - gives me a little more growth on top. This time, however, I'm on NPP and mast with the test prop rather than the tren. Interested to see what size I can reach on this rebound. Did 6ius yesterday, doing 8ius tonight, ramping up to 15ius by next week. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> Put on 14lbs in four weeks. I was running test prop and tren (and possibly a little NPP, I can't remember) at the same time, however the doses would have been the same for the weeks I ran the slin, plus the only diet additions were the shakes outlined in the slin protocol. Not a bullet-proof test by any means, but with the two factors of drugs and diet remaining pretty much the same pre-slin as well as post-slin, I think it's a good indication that the weight increase was mainly down to the slin. I won't fib and say it was all lean mass, I did take on a little water (yet still had abs and vascularity in my arms) and a touch of pinchable fat on my navel (but nothing to cry about).
> 
> As it happens, I began the same slin run last night. This time, however, I'm a week after competing so ripped as f*ck right now. Increasing my doses and carbs will obviously elicit good rebound gains, and I'm hoping the slin - that you could argue is actually unnecessary here - gives me a little more growth on top. This time, however, I'm on NPP and mast with the test prop rather than the tren. Interested to see what size I can reach on this rebound. Did 6ius yesterday, doing 8ius tonight, ramping up to 15ius by next week. Will let you know how I go.


Can you keep me updated mate, I'm thinking of using it after my comp in 2weeks time aswell before I start my proper offseason later in the year.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Can you keep me updated mate, I'm thinking of using it after my comp in 2weeks time aswell before I start my proper offseason later in the year.


Mate you won't regret it trust me.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Mate you won't regret it trust me.


Well il be 13 weeks out from the British so thinking about using slin for 4 weeks to pack some size on going into the next show


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Can you keep me updated mate, I'm thinking of using it after my comp in 2weeks time aswell before I start my proper offseason later in the year.


Will do mate. Pinned 8ius tonight before training. Will go 12ius tomorrow, then 15iu Sun. Will remain on 15ius for following three weeks till I go on holiday.


----------

